
FISH Shell: A dynamic shell - JohnQUnknown
http://johnqunknown.me/fish-shell-a-dynamic-shell/
======
endrebak
I really liked some of the old-school command line stuff like reverse history
search and Snoopy swearing (!$). However, I still prefer Fish to Bash and Zsh,
even though those two things are not included. It gets the really important
stuff just right and makes the rest configurable.

Btw, is it just my imagination or is using Ctrl-c with Fish much faster?

------
villek
Fish has been my favorite shell for a few years. My favorite part is the auto
suggestions, which works really well. And new completion rules are relatively
easy to add.

~~~
simlevesque
Same here ! I really like how it suits all of my needs out-of-the-box.

